# Things to come



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,

To the people I have talked with back and forth, hello again. To those I haven't talked to yet, hello for the first time.

Just having a chance to go over some of things you guys do here. As I said already, we're not here to change how you use this site and what you have come to know and love. 

I noticed some of the things you guys initiate here and I want to let you know we're fully behind them.

- photo contests
- calendars
- fund raisers
- rescues

These are initiatives we fully support and encourage. I haven't read the current rules pertaining to these type of initiatives but off the top of my head, one thing I would add (if it's not already there) is that you just notify us prior to posting any kind of fund raising initiative. We DO NOT want a cut of anything you raise but at the very least, let us know because to the community, WE are the ones who are held accountable if things go wrong. 

As we put together a moderating team, they will help with approving all the initiatives. I don't think it's productive if every week, someone posts a new fund raiser and there is no accountability...those are just my thoughts.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

I also did a search and found the initiative on the quilt. You guys should continue to do that. If I can help, let me know. If you don't want my help, that's fine too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am the person who has headed up the quilt project for the last 5 quilts (or since the beginning). I never had to ask permission from anyone except initially when I asked Melissa about was it okay and could I use the logo.

Since that time,I run all of it. Quilt signs ups/oversight on the making of the blocks/decisions are made either by me or as a group (whether that be the quilt group or the entire forum voting on a theme etc.)

We donate the quilt to rescues (HRI here in the states or Havanese Fanciers Of Canada-Rescue). This has brought alot of exposure to the havanese forum raising thousands for rescues.

My concerns are many---first and foremost :
If puppies of any sort are allowed to be sold on this forum (guessing no reputable breeders) in a sense--we would be making a quilt and trying to raise money for the poor sucker who bought a puppy off this very forum. I will never put my name or talent behind a project as stupid as that.

We had planned a fund raiser quilt to be made by members of the forum, for a forum member to win exclusively by making donations to a quilt fund (money we need to have to make the next big quilt going to HRI).

Are you saying I need to ask you about everything I am doing? I need it approved? Since you don't know me,I'll give you a little insight. I am not one to mix words or sugar coat things. I believe in honesty,trust and just say exactly what is on my mind. I except others to do the same,so please be forward about this.

I have handled things myself for years and I am accountable and true to my word. Is VS also? I need to know exactly how this is gonna work asap to know if I need to abandon or move my quilt group because I have the fund raiser quilt in works and 1 quilt promised to HRI for 2011 with sign ups. 

What about use of the logo?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Julie,

Thanks for your comments. For the QUILT initiative, you don't need our permission to do it. I think it would be thoughtful and polite to send a note to myself/the future moderating team so say something along the lines of, "hey, I'm thinking of starting this new quilt project, just wanted you to know." Of course, you don't even have to do that if you don't want to. 

The whole notion of alerting the mod team about fundraising initiatives is so that there is accountability. Unless this community is OK with ANYONE coming here and posting a thread asking for donations for ANY cause, wouldn't it be responsible for the moderating team to weed out the real deal from the scammers?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone who is using the logo for fundraising purposes, they're more than free to do so. Again, it's a matter of RESPECT and common courtesy to at least notify the party that owns it that you wish to do so and so with the logo.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well--the problem is this: This quilt was planned a year ago (the fund raiser) and the 2011 quilt was decided on and moving forward early on this year....I believe it was March maybe? I'd have to check the date of the thread to be exact. My point being--it would be like un-ringing a bell at this point. I don't know if you are familiar with quilt projects...but they are a very time consuming thing...you can't turn out a quilt from a forum such as this in a short period of time. It takes a lot of planning and coordinating and oversight to get all people who want to be included all making blocks and all sending them at certain dates etc.

We have always caught any goofy shady character coming on here with a sick pup asking for donations etc. We are a pretty savvy group!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

HavAddiction said:


> Julie,
> 
> Thanks for your comments. For the QUILT initiative, you don't need our permission to do it. I think it would be thoughtful and polite to send a note to myself/the future moderating team so say something along the lines of, "hey, I'm thinking of starting this new quilt project, just wanted you to know." Of course, you don't even have to do that if you don't want to.
> 
> The whole notion of alerting the mod team about fundraising initiatives is so that there is accountability. Unless this community is OK with ANYONE coming here and posting a thread asking for donations for ANY cause, wouldn't it be responsible for the moderating team to weed out the real deal from the scammers?


The wierd thing about this is I AM A MODERATOR! (currently)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

HavAddiction said:


> Anyone who is using the logo for fundraising purposes, they're more than free to do so. Again, it's a matter of RESPECT and common courtesy to at least notify the party that owns it that you wish to do so and so with the logo.


Melissa told me it was okay and maybe she had set this up? I mean in the past and up till the date VS took over.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Julie, obviously, I'm not in the know on all the details of quilt making. That said, we have ZERO plans to interrupt any fundraising projects or un-do any projects that have already started or have planned.

We are all for fundraising but a lot of what I'm saying right now has the membership in mind and how to protect them from being scammed. That's it. We don't want any piece of the action and we don't want to stop people from a worthy cause.

I haven't spoken to Melissa about this yet but in the past, was anyone free to just come on here to post a fundraising project or did they have to notify her first?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Julie said:


> Melissa told me it was okay and maybe she had set this up? I mean in the past and up till the date VS took over.


Using the logo is fine by us for fundraising projects. I'm writing all of this because it applies to everyone in this community and not everyone has or had the benefit of having a close relationship with Melissa.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Any person coming to this forum wanting to do a fundraiser should have it approved by the moderator first and that includes the use of the logo. I don't think it would be appropriate for say an individual to use the logo and raise money for themselves claiming it was a fundraiser for say rescue when in fact it isn't.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Any person coming to this forum wanting to do a fundraiser should have it approved by the moderator first and that includes the use of the logo. I don't think it would be appropriate for say an individual to use the logo and raise money for themselves claiming it was a fundraiser for say rescue when in fact it isn't.


This is what I'm getting at.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It was more of a group talk. Lets say---someone suggests we do a calendar. If many many people were on board---someone volunteered and stepped up to head up the project,someone may volunteer to help or gather photos submitted etc. It wasn't really "approved" but all kept out in the open to the whole forum. For example--last year Ryan headed up the calendar. He volunteered and fronted his own money to make it. People submitted photos for possibilites to be chosen for the calendar but ultimately Ryan decided what photos were of the best quality and what ones he was gonna use. It was decided as a forum where the proceeds of the calendar would go (publicly) and then when it was done....I sold it in a booth in Chicago and it was made available for purchase on here etc. Ryan had 2 other people who volunteered to take orders,pack and ship and handle all of that. It was a "forum project" with Ryan leading. I think the biggest thing was the fact that everyone on here and everywhere for that matter knew all proceeds were going to HCA and not in Ryan's pocket.

That is the same for pretty much any project that has went on here. It is very much a family type forum (we all feel like family/close friends) and we all trust the people we are working with. 

There was never (that I am aware of) a person who came on here starting a project that could be a scam because we all knew each other prior. Of course there were spammers and a few trolls,but they were not starting projects.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Any person coming to this forum wanting to do a fundraiser should have it approved by the moderator first and that includes the use of the logo. I don't think it would be appropriate for say an individual to use the logo and raise money for themselves claiming it was a fundraiser for say rescue when in fact it isn't.


Exactly-I know of no one who has ever used the logo without permission. I DID receive permission to use it from Melissa from quilt 1 and it was and has only been used on a quilt for every year since. I think she trusted me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie said:


> Ryan had 2 other people who volunteered to take orders,pack and ship and handle all of that. It was a "forum project" with Ryan leading. I think the biggest thing was the fact that everyone on here and everywhere for that matter knew all proceeds were going to HCA and not in Ryan's pocket.
> 
> That is the same for pretty much any project that has went on here. It is very much a family type forum (we all feel like family/close friends) and we all trust the people we are working with.
> 
> There was never (that I am aware of) a person who came on here starting a project that could be a scam because we all knew each other prior. Of course there were spammers and a few trolls,but they were not starting projects.


Julie, you are correct that is how was done in the past. However, now it all has changed and it is possible that a puppy miller could even come on here and try to raise money saying it was for a rescue and instead all the funds would go in their pocket.

Those that have been on here a long time, know each other pretty well and a trusting relationship was built. That helped many to know what they were doing wasn't a scam.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

yep! You are right Kathy-:thumb:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We could still proceed without using the logo, correct, Julie? well, not this year obviously but next year.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Any person coming to this forum wanting to do a fundraiser should have it approved by the moderator first and that includes the use of the logo. I don't think it would be appropriate for say an individual to use the logo and raise money for themselves claiming it was a fundraiser for say rescue when in fact it isn't.


Exactly. I think it is appropriate to give a heads up to the owners/moderators as we always did with Melissa. Ryan spoke with her before going ahead with his calendar project. It's just simple courtesy, I think, and I get the impression that nothing about this will change. That is a very good thing. :biggrin1: Thank you HavAddiction for that reassurance.

Julie, no worries hon. Things will be fine.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Julie said:


> The wierd thing about this is I AM A MODERATOR! (currently)


Julie! LOL!


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Look, the reality of the situation is this:

- we don't want to touch any funds you guys raise and we're not going to

- however, we still have to be responsible and have some measure of accountability here; it's a lose-lose situation for us really; as it stands, some of you are thinking I'm being heavy-handed by asking you to run this by our future mod team; on the other hand, if I don't do this and someone down the road comes in scams people, guess who is going to have to answer for it?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> We could still proceed without using the logo, correct, Julie? well, not this year obviously but next year.


The logo means absolutely nothing in the scheme of things. I really could care less if it's on there or not.

The FR quilt though----uhm...hmm.......:decision:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> The logo means absolutely nothing in the scheme of things. I really could care less if it's on there or not.
> 
> The FR quilt though----uhm...hmm.......:decision:


yah...that's a dilemma we need to resolve..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just thinking out loud:
The problem with using the forum logo or name now is that by the time this quilt is used for donations, you are going to be giving a lot of hard-earned hours to advertising a place you may not agree with in a year. This particular website is going to have a lot of proving to do in a year. Would you like to continue with the block you have already reserved for that or just denote it as a group of Havanese lovers (and not promote this site) and keep that wait-and-see attitude?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Just thinking out loud:
> The problem with using the forum logo or name now is that by the time this quilt is used for donations, you are going to be giving a lot of hard-earned hours to advertising a place you may not agree with in a year. This particular website is going to have a lot of proving to do in a year. Would you like to continue with the block you have already reserved for that or just denote it as a group of Havanese lovers (and not promote this site) and keep that wait-and-see attitude?


This is exactly what I was thinking about while lying in bed at 2 a.m.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Just thinking out loud:
> The problem with using the forum logo or name now is that by the time this quilt is used for donations, you are going to be giving a lot of hard-earned hours to advertising a place you may not agree with in a year. This particular website is going to have a lot of proving to do in a year. Would you like to continue with the block you have already reserved for that or just denote it as a group of Havanese lovers (and not promote this site) and keep that wait-and-see attitude?


ABSOLUTELY! I don't think I would want to use the logo at this time in any future quilt.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Do you have to make that decision right now? You can continue with the quilt and then just donate it how you, and whoever participates in making it, see fit. I'd hate to see such an amazing fundraiser go away. 

I meant to tell you Julie, both quilts just blew me away they were so beautiful in person!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Do you have to make that decision right now? You can continue with the quilt and then just donate it how you, and whoever participates in making it, see fit. I'd hate to see such an amazing fundraiser go away.
> 
> *I meant to tell you Julie, both quilts just blew me away they were so beautiful in person!*


 :whoo: me too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The problem isn't the 2011 Bloomin Havanese quilt going to HRI. Please understand that. IT IS NOT THIS QUILT going to HRI. We can make that quilt with little problems/issues at all.

THE PROBLEM QUILT IS THIS ONE-----We (as a forum) made an extra quilt no one knows about. It has been referred to on here as the FR quilt (meaning fund raiser). This quilt has NEVER been seen by anyone other then myself and in fact,sets literally a few feet away from me in pieces...soon to be finished up.
THIS QUILT --THE FR QUILT--was made to raise money FOR US. The money generated from this quilt will go into the quilt fund. This money is NEEDED to make the 2011 Bloomin Havanese quilt going to HRI.

Basically----it was made by forum members,to be in a drawing and won by a forum member (exclusively). Donations made/chances to win. Much like the pillow I did a year ago. Remember that? 

Anyway----this is the problem. This forum sale and take over could not have come at a worse time (not that there would ever be a good time) but it just super sucks now because I'm not sure what the hel_ to do with this quilt. We NEED the advertising ON HERE AND MEMBERS ON HERE to get the donations WE NEED TO GO FORWARD WITH THE NEXT QUILT ALREADY PLANNED AND STARTED.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> The problem isn't the 2011 Bloomin Havanese quilt going to HRI. Please understand that. IT IS NOT THIS QUILT going to HRI. We can make that quilt with little problems/issues at all.
> 
> THE PROBLEM QUILT IS THIS ONE-----We (as a forum) made an extra quilt no one knows about. It has been referred to on here as the FR quilt (meaning fund raiser). This quilt has NEVER been seen by anyone other then myself and in fact,sets literally a few feet away from me in pieces...soon to be finished up.
> THIS QUILT --THE FR QUILT--was made to raise money FOR US. The money generated from this quilt will go into the quilt fund. This money is NEEDED to make the 2011 Bloomin Havanese quilt going to HRI.
> ...


I know there was alot of discussion on using the proceeds of this quilt to help Melissa cover forum costs and last I heard, it was turned down (course' this is hear say, so there's that)........I'm not sure what we should do besides move the quilt project off of this particular forum....new coffee shop, maybe? lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a question for Yungster--

Do you see on the front of the forum where there is space for donations and calendars and show brags etc? Is that the area that will be filled up with ads? Can we put a picture of our FR quilt up in one of those to promote it in the future months or not? :ear:

Will this area be off limits to anything we as a forum are doing as far as raising money and projects? :ear:


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Julie said:


> I have a question for Yungster--
> 
> Do you see on the front of the forum where there is space for donations and calendars and show brags etc? Is that the area that will be filled up with ads? Can we put a picture of our FR quilt up in one of those to promote it in the future months or not? :ear:
> 
> Will this area be off limits to anything we as a forum are doing as far as raising money and projects? :ear:


Julie, I honestly don't know what the ad placement plans are at this moment for the homepage. I will say this: I will ensure that there is something on the homepage to allow the community to post a picture for any current projects or contests. And the way I'm thinking of doing it, the picture you get to post will actually be bigger then the current spot allows.  What do you think?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Julie,

I think we should go forward with the Fund Raiser Quilt-it was planned as a Havanese Forum quilt long before the sale of the Forum. We are all friends and we understand what is happening to the Forum (at least a little I think). I would still want tickets because I know the money made will help the next quilt that is going to be donated to HRI.

We can get the word out either here or on other groups. 

I so hate what is going on now. But know as friends we will all get through it. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Julie,
> 
> I think we should go forward with the Fund Raiser Quilt-it was planned as a Havanese Forum quilt long before the sale of the Forum. We are all friends and we understand what is happening to the Forum (at least a little I think). I would still want tickets because I know the money made will help the next quilt that is going to be donated to HRI.
> 
> ...


Yes the quilt is lovely and it's such a great fundraiser. I just don't know about using the logo since it would bring an association with the project and this forum and we have yet to see what this forum is going to represent. There's gonna be some changes around here.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:grouphug: We will get through this....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Julie,
> 
> I think we should go forward with the Fund Raiser Quilt-it was planned as a Havanese Forum quilt long before the sale of the Forum. We are all friends and we understand what is happening to the Forum (at least a little I think). I would still want tickets because I know the money made will help the next quilt that is going to be donated to HRI.
> 
> ...


Thank you Pat.:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yungster said:


> Julie, I honestly don't know what the ad placement plans are at this moment for the homepage. I will say this: I will ensure that there is something on the homepage to allow the community to post a picture for any current projects or contests. And the way I'm thinking of doing it, the picture you get to post will actually be bigger then the current spot allows.  What do you think?


I like that idea! :thumb:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Instead of using a forum logo, how about just saying it was made with love for the Havanese breed?

Julie-Maybe you should have a "Quilt Account" where you keep the proceeds from the quilt to cover expenses for any further quilts. I doubt anyone would question your word on the funds and that way you wouldn't have to worry about having some cash on hand to make the next one. (If you and the quilters choose to do another one.)

I really wish everyone could see the finished quilts in person. They're especially touching when you look at them and know the people who did the work, the dogs portrayed in the squares, and the stories behind those squares. It's so emotional! Even people who had no idea who made them were awed by the workmanship and beauty of both quilts. I'd hate to see this tradition go away.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Instead of using a forum logo, how about just saying it was made with love for the Havanese breed?
> 
> Julie-Maybe you should have a "Quilt Account" where you keep the proceeds from the quilt to cover expenses for any further quilts. I doubt anyone would question your word on the funds and that way you wouldn't have to worry about having some cash on hand to make the next one. (If you and the quilters choose to do another one.)
> 
> I really wish everyone could see the finished quilts in person. They're especially touching when you look at them and know the people who did the work, the dogs portrayed in the squares, and the stories behind those squares. It's so emotional! Even people who had no idea who made them were awed by the workmanship and beauty of both quilts. I'd hate to see this tradition go away.


I agree with you Ann 100% 
Maybe put a paw print and the quote "havanese leave paw prints on our hearts"


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have a sign that has that slogan on it. It's on the shelf with photos of our foster doggies that have gone to their forever homes.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Instead of using a forum logo, how about just saying it was made with love for the Havanese breed?
> 
> Julie-Maybe you should have a "Quilt Account" where you keep the proceeds from the quilt to cover expenses for any further quilts. I doubt anyone would question your word on the funds and that way you wouldn't have to worry about having some cash on hand to make the next one. (If you and the quilters choose to do another one.)
> 
> I really wish everyone could see the finished quilts in person. They're especially touching when you look at them and know the people who did the work, the dogs portrayed in the squares, and the stories behind those squares. It's so emotional! Even people who had no idea who made them were awed by the workmanship and beauty of both quilts. I'd hate to see this tradition go away.


Thank you Ann. I do have a quilt account set up thanks to Leeann and Kara and their fund raising efforts. This FR quilt was designed with just that in mind. To raise money and go into the quilt account. The account always has to be replenished....that's the unfortunate part.

I hope to hang on and we'll see how that goes....either way there will be the fund raiser quilt and Bloomin Havanese going to HRI in 2011. Bloomin could be the last one..I just don't know.


----------

